# My dog ate a cupcake with chocolate icing!!



## rlstill (Jan 15, 2009)

My dog ate a cupcake with chocolate icing, she grabbed it right off the counter when we weren't looking. I am not sure how bad they are for dogs whether this is serious or I should just look foward to cleaning up throw up. She is 45 lbs so she might be able to handle it a little better than a small dog. I am just not sure how much chocolate a dog can eat before you have some big time worry!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I would keep an eye on her, but I don't think you have too much to worry about...that's JMO. Like you mentioned, if she were a much smaller dog, it would be cause for some concern.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would really not be worried. My girl Kechara wieghs 35 pounds and she ate a whole 4 oz bag of nestle milk chocolate treasures once without any side affects, even my vet told me not to worry. It takes over a pound of milk chocolate to even make a dog that size sick


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If you had reason to be seriously concerned, taking the time to get opinions on an Internet forum would be exactly the wrong thing to do.


----------

